

Visual Thesaurus - sutro
http://www.visualthesaurus.com

======
dan_the_welder
I have a copy and I rather like it to play with. Good for inspiration when
doing naming.

For writing if I am stuck on a word, i'll just hit Google and go 'word' +
thesaurus, because firing up the program is slower. I see they dealt with that
by having a web/java version

My copy was a gift from a poet, who loved it very much.

